# Bean Weevils?



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys and gals!
Does anyone know where i can get Bean Weevils online? I live in the R.O.I so they'd need to ship too: victory:
Also i saw a thread here ages ago about them and he/she said just add new beans/peas and a few adults to a new container and they'll have bred and multiplied within a week?
I don't know much on them but i am expecting a Birdeater Sling and a Cobalt Blue sling.....and my crappy petshop doesn't have pinhead crickets..:whip: 
And if anyone could include pictures with the set-ups i'd appreciate it!
Joe.


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe someone on here could send you some? They really are easy to breed, as you said just put a few in a pot with some dried beans (black eyed) and they will multiply, every couple of weeks start a fresh colony and keep them going.

Some people provide them with a sponge dampened with water or honey/water but I never bothered, it didn't seem to matter as they bred fine without it, I suppose you could try Bug Gel instead.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i keep mine in a cricket tub half filled with black eyed beans ive just started a new colony they are really easy to keep.
also have alook here they sell them on ebay
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...3&_nkw=bean+weevils&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Graham and Schumi, I'll get 'em off Ebay and try my best at keeping them but everyone says it's relatively easy so i should be good!!
Still open to anymore advice though!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

TBH, if you can't breed Bean Weevils then you're unlikely to be able to breed anything, they really are that easy!


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

hahahaha!!! Thanks! lol i'll let you know how i get on !


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have some if you want some?

i just add more beans when they are all holey ( where the grubs have crawled out )

best not to wet them, the beans will go manky, lol.


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks PigglyWiggly, i'd accept the offer but i'm in the R.O.I  and i won't wet them so lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I had some around a year or so ago to feed my electric blue day geckos they loved them i got mine from Dartfrog - Livefoods when i got them didn't look like a there was many put them into a new tub with fly netting lid added new black eyed beans from asda and placed it onto of one my taratulas setups looked in it few weeks later (maybe less) and i couldn't beleave how many there was and the lil geckos loved them. all i did was get some put into a new tub with new black eyed beans and few weeks later the same this sadly i have non now as give them to the people that had my lil geckos

trust me once you got them easy to breed


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks a mill for the input on this guys and gals!!  I'll defo get these for my sling!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi I got mine here

Floating free: Live food, artwork and oscommerce shop setup, programming services, LAMP server setup and maintenance 

A prompt service and they provide care sheets for culturing.

As said the weevils really are very easy to breed and once you are into a routine you should never run out : victory:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

